
Ask HN: Are your tickets highly nested? - virgil_disgr4ce
I think in trees, and all my product design&#x2F;management outlines end up being highly nested.  The trouble is, none of the project management software I&#x27;ve tried seems to work this way.<p>For instance, here&#x27;s what just one feature of a typical project outline looks like for me:<p>- Customer Service<p><pre><code>    - TBD: Ticketing&#x2F;Support integration
    - Complete account setup
        - User account creation
        - Organization &amp; Site setup
        - Configuration
        - Provisioning
    - Billing
        - Credit Card processing
        - Data model
        - Tax Service
        - Reporting
            - Tax report
            - sales report
            - credit report
            - settlement report
</code></pre>
I want to be able to arbitrarily nest tickets and have the parents automatically become containers that show the progress of the children. Here&#x27;s an ultra-simplified example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.ghsoft.treetask<p>The leaf tickets are individual, actionable tasks that can be assigned to a person. The parents are really organizational containers that help owners understand the scope, complexity and structure of a set of features.<p>Some platforms allow parenting tickets (like JIRA), but they don&#x27;t give you a way to see this simple, clear outline with progress for each container.  I really like the looks and features of Clubhouse.io and Sprintly, but I don&#x27;t want to start paying for something unless I can this kind of high-level outline of an entire project milestone.<p>What am I missing?
======
abstractspoon
[http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5371/ToDoList-An-
effecti...](http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5371/ToDoList-An-effective-
and-flexible-way-to-keep-on)

------
smt88
Jira does that

